# Help identifying these three Peacocks



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Any help in identifying these fish would be really appreciated.

Fish 1





































Fish 2



















Fish 3


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Purity is always in doubt, not sure if you mean exact of not

1. seems like a nice A. Baenschi, the Benga Yellow Peacock, nice curved yellow forehead, attractive fish but hard to be sure of purity
2. maybe has Eureka Jacobfreibergi traits, but I think it is a "Red" hybrid. The fish looks dazed and stressed.
3. a much more vague looking Yellow Peacock, more like Stuartgranti Maleri


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Noki. I know there is no way to be 100% sure of what they are or the purity, I was just looking for some best guesses. After doing some research and your comment I think you are right, the first one looks very similar to A. Baenschi. The second one I think may be a German Red or Ruby Red. The picture was taken right after it was put in my tank so that may be why he looks dazed and stressed. He was hiding at first but now he is out and swimming around and the color has perked up quite a bit. The last one I think may need to mature a little more before even an educated guess can be made. Thanks for the input.


----------

